# World Judo Championships.



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

Medals by nation:
http://www.world-judo.com/flash/medals_index.html

Results by day:
http://www.world-judo.com/flash/results_index.html


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Lots of video clips from various competitions here:
http://www.judoclub.ca/judoclps.htm

For example, clips of Helio Gracie's big fight from 1951, through much more recent clips.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Lots of Judo news if one searches here:
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/

For example:
"Chinese Women Judokas Predicted to Continue as World Leaders"
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200111/20/eng20011120_84944.shtml


----------

